# Bell Tree Direct - 6.20.21 - Staff Apps, Events, Island Tours, and More



## Jeremy (Jun 20, 2021)

Good afternoon, happy summer, and welcome to our newest Bell Tree Direct! We have a few announcements to share with you today, including our event schedule for the summer, opening of staff applications, a new video series featuring TBTer islands, and more.


*Upcoming Events This Summer!*​
Hopefully you've been enjoying all of our events lately because we're not stopping yet! This summer we're hosting three different events and we'd like to share their dates with you ahead of time so you can mark them on your calendars. Each event is quite different from the others, so look forward to a wide variety of tasks to do!

*June 23 - June 30* | *Celebrating Diversity 2*: Last June we held our Celebrating Diversity event and it's back again! Instead of an art contest, this year's event will use Animal Crossing: New Horizons. Check back when it starts this Wednesday for more details.

*July 11 - July 19* | *????????? ????*: A super seek-ret event that will have you feeling like it’s Christmas in July. What does that mean? Hmmm. Well I'll let you know that @Oblivia wrote that sentence, so it's probably some sort of riddle we're supposed to figure out.

*August 1 - August 22* *August 8 - August 29* | *Camp Bell Tree*: Introducing our brand new major TBT event, Camp Bell Tree! Inspired by Nintendo's old event, Camp Hyrule, Camp Bell Tree is TBT's version of the legendary online summer camp. Forum members will be split into cabins, similar to our recent team-based gaming event. However, tasks at Camp Bell Tree will have a wider variety and be more comparable to events of The Bell Tree Fair. We look forward to hosting this new summer event and, if it's well received, will consider rotating it every other summer with the Fair.





*Introducing The Bell Tree Island Tours*​
Join us island hopping across the community in this new video series hosted by @Vrisnem. Introducing The Bell Tree Island Tours!






In The Bell Tee Island Tours series, each video will feature the Animal Crossing: New Horizons island of a TBT community member. However, for the tour to get started we'll need to know where we're going! Submit your own island for consideration and the chance to be featured in a video. For all of the TBT Island Tours details, visit our Animal Crossing: New Horizons board or go directly to its official thread by clicking here.


*New Staff Badges and Other Staff Updates*​
The staff members' "staff" banners that appear under their usernames have been replaced with more descriptive badges. First, the primary role of the staff member is listed: Administrator, Moderator, or Project Staff. Some staff members may contain additional badges underneath the first one, which help better describe how they contribute on the forum. We're still trying these out, but let's take a look at the new badges we have so far.




*Administrator* / *Moderator* / *Project Staff*: The primary staff roles on The Bell Tree. If you're new and wondering what "Project Staff" is, it's a staff member who helps with events and other forum things, but doesn't moderate the community.
*Community Manager*: A staff member who helps lead moderation, community, and general site decisions.
*Senior Moderator*: An active and experienced moderator who helps lead moderating decisions.
*Artist*: A staff member who focuses a lot of their work on creating art for the site.
*Event Manager*: A temporary role for staff members leading current and upcoming events. This will be removed when the event ends, but we've expanded the role a little bit to start since it's new.
*Site Owner*: I wanted to be included!
*Retired Staff*: Former staff members of the forum. These users were called "Sages" until last year.
Our former staff have been patiently waiting for their new group and it's finally back, signified with the Retired Staff badge. We originally removed their green name and "Sage" role last year because new users were confusing them with current staff members, but of course we want them to be recognized for their years of hard work on The Bell Tree!

In other staff-related news, Bobo is stepping down from the team. We added him last year in the Project Staff role, but he was not able to be as active as he originally thought. He has asked to step down from the role, but we hope to still see him around the forum as a regular user!

Finally, we have two more small staff updates before moving on to our next section, which is also about staff. The threads in our Contact the Staff board could previously only be viewed by admins and mods, but now project staff will also be able to help users there. Speaking of project staff, they will now be represented by a *brand new color.*



*Staff Applications Are Now Open!*​
The Bell Tree is looking for new staff members! Staff applications are now open for new submissions after a little over a year. There are two roles you can apply for: *Moderator* and *Project Staff*. A moderator is someone who helps moderate the forum, deals with user reports, sends warnings to users who break the rules, and other things to help keep the community running. However, they can also help with events or other projects. Project staff only help with events and projects, as they have no moderating powers on the forum. You'll see that the application forms are exactly the same except that the moderator version has a few additional questions.

Since project staff focus solely on events and projects, we are especially interested in adding people who are skilled in art or development for this role. This is the first year that we're mentioning software development. While we might not add developers during this round of applications, we are interested to see how many community members would be interested in helping with this before turning it into an official role. Developers would be working with the XenForo forum platform, which uses PHP, but experience with XenForo is not needed.

Before you apply, please take the time to read through the list of expected responsibilities and requirements by expanding the spoilers below.



Spoiler: Moderator Responsibilities and Requirements



Moderator Responsibilities:

Be willing to take objective action on reports. This is the primary task of a moderator.
Help respond to users' Contact the Staff questions.
Log in on a regular basis and be active on the forum.
Handle disputes between members confidently and fairly.
Contribute to both creative (events, features, etc.) and mundane (rule updates, etc.) projects.
Provide input on decisions and projects.
Moderator Requirements:

Mature and responsible, while also laid back and fun. We look for someone who exhibits both of these traits. Know when to be serious, but also when to joke around.
Objective and capable of viewing situations from both sides. Everyone has an inherent bias, there's no avoiding it, but you can do your best to look past it which is what we expect of our moderators.
Sociable! We want moderators who openly engage and participate in the community with everyone. This is also important within the staff itself since we work as a team.
Generally speaking, a longer active history on TBT reflects better on you because your history allows us to more accurately judge your character and whether or not you would be a good fit. We don't require everyone to be around for several years, but applicants are expected to have at least several solid months of activity in their history.
At least 18 years of age.
Moderator Optional Skills:

The most important thing moderators do is moderate the forum, but if you are interested in helping in even more ways, we would be interested to know if you have artistic or software development skills. See the project staff section for specifics more about that.






Spoiler: Project Staff Responsibilities and Requirements



Project Staff Responsibilities:

Contribute to and be willing to host site events and projects.
Provide input on decisions and projects.
Although not required for this position, we would like to find someone who is able to draw and design banners, collectibles, and other graphics for the site. Similarly, we are also interested in potentially expanding our team with members who are experienced in software development. However, neither of these skills are required to apply.
Bring site and user problems to the attention of a moderator.
Project Staff Requirements:

Mature and responsible, while also laid back and fun. Any staff member represents the forum and users look up to them.
Be sociable and participate in the community.
Like moderators, a longer history on the forum is preferred for the project staff position.
At least 18 years of age.
Project Staff Optional Skills:

We are interested in adding artists to the team, so if you are able to create art, there is a place to share examples of your work in the staff application.
We are considering adding developers to the team. If you have experience in software or web development and are interested in working with the XenForo platform as a staff member of The Bell Tree, there is a place to explain this in the staff application.




To apply, make a thread in one of the application boards inside of the Contact the Staff board. Only you and current staff members will be able to see your application thread.

To apply to be a Moderator click here and post a new thread
To apply to be Project Staff click here and post a new thread

After a week or two, we'll send a private message to the people we'd like to add to the team. Due to the amount of applications we usually receive, we unfortunately can't reply to every applicant, but we'd like to keep your application archived for future consideration. Thanks to everyone for their contributions to this community and we're happy to see so many people interested in contributing in a more official manner. We look forward to reading your applications!



*Rules Updates*​
We also have several rule updates to announce today, so I'll go over each one with a quick explanation.



> *Post Quality*
> Low content replies which add little or nothing to the conversation and are unhelpful in answering a question or furthering the discussion.


First, we clarified the "low content" part of the post quality rule and made it slightly more lax. Our intention with post quality rules is to keep forum threads discussion-based or at least have a coherent purpose. However, we feel that there may be some cases where one-word responses fit the discussion, so we clarified this sentence to avoid being overly strict with its enforcement.



> *Post Quality*
> Image, link-only, video, or smiley replies, accompanied by no written text or other meaningful content.


With the previous change to the post quality rules, we still want there to be actual discussion or some sort of contribution from each person who posts. We've expanded the part above by adding "link-only" and changing the wording slightly.



> *Prohibited Content*
> Advocating or celebrating the harm or death of others.


This is a new rule added to the list of prohibited content. This type of post is most often made about public figures, but it applies to all people. Criticism is allowed, but advocating for harm or celebrating their death is a step too far for the forum.



> *Prohibited Content*
> Information on how to access items that violate copyright laws.


This second addition to the prohibited content list was actually already an unwritten rule on TBT, enforced for information about ROMs. It has come up a lot more lately due to the existence of fake amiibo cards. We don't allow sharing information that helps people violate copyright laws. For example, posting a how-to guide for creating a fake amiibo card would not be allowed, nor would sharing a link to where they can be purchased. However, talking about their existence or simply saying that you use them is still allowed.



> *Respecting Others*
> Do not target, harass, publicly criticize, or make snide remarks towards staff members of The Bell Tree. As volunteers, staff members devote their free time to running the forum and should be allowed to do so without being targeted.


We've added this to the "respecting others" rules to stress the importance of being respectful to our hardworking staff members. TBT as a website and community is open to constructive criticism and suggestions. However, it's not okay to target staff members or attempt to bully them into doing something you want. The staff are volunteers and already spend their time doing free work for the community. The last thing we want is this to be an environment where there is an opportunity to be attacked while doing thankless work. That being said, if you ever feel there is an issue with a particular staff member, feel free to contact an administrator.



> *Accounts*
> An account will not be deleted upon request unless it has fewer than 12 posts. However, when there are serious privacy concerns or potential for real-world harm, your username or specific posted content may be edited as a courtesy.


In the past, we have typically refrained from deleting accounts because of the content connected to them. However, we will now delete accounts upon request if they have fewer than 12 posts. Additionally, users who have too many posts may be helped with "vanishing" their accounts by changing usernames or posts that contain private information. This should only be used when there are serious privacy concerns, not as a way to get a free username change. This is also not a way to make a new account, as account switches are still disallowed. To make either request, a thread in Contact the Staff should be posted. Also remember that everyone is given two free username changes through the seashell currency, once when joining and another after being a member for two years.



> *Prohibited Transactions*
> Download codes for games and other paid digital content. , except codes obtained freely with My Nintendo Platinum Points, listed in our exceptions list thread.


At some point we thought we would list exceptions to this rule, but it wasn't maintained so the rule has now been simplified.



> *Prohibited Transactions*
> The sale of traced or stolen artwork.


We've added this to the list of prohibited transactions to prohibit users from profiting off of plagiarized art. This rule is most relevant in the Museum Shop board.



> *Amiibo Card Post Office Rules and Information*
> Giving away cards for free is allowed.


In the Amiibo Card Post Office Rules and Information thread, it says only card for card trades are allowed, but we wanted to clarify that giveaways are also allowed.

Finally, since our last TBT Direct, we have also updated the Post Quality & Etiquette Reminder thread in the Animal Crossing: New Horizons board. With many passionate Animal Crossing fans recently disappointed after E3, this is a good time to remind everyone about our rules addressing toxicity and rude behavior. Please share your opinions respectfully!


*Free Bells!*​
Another TBT Direct concluded, another free bag of bells! Click the link below to receive *50 bells* for free. Feel free to use them towards anything you'd like, but the giveaway link will expire after one week.

Click here to receive your 50 Bells!




Thank you for taking the time to read our latest announcements and we look forward to seeing everyone during our upcoming events.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 20, 2021)

yyeesss!!!


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 20, 2021)

I'm excited for the camp event! old school summer camp movies are a guilty pleasure


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2021)

LETS GOOOOO!!!!!!! 





i’m too excited to form any coherent thoughts rn, but this is super sexy!! i’m so excited for the upcoming events, especially camp bell tree! @Oblivia ’s event has me super intrigued, too, and i of course can’t wait to celebrate diversity! i didn’t participate last year as my art skills are nonexistent, so i’m super happy that i’ll be able to join in on the fun this year! 

i’ll never know how to properly thank you guys for all of the hard work that you do, but i’m virtually kissing you all on the forehead rn. this direct made my entire day - and thank you for the tbt, as well!!!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 20, 2021)

Cool update  and thank you for the bells but I have 1 question. What is considered a senior member? Like how long do you have to be a member for to get that tag
Overall rating:



Also good luck to those who want to be a staff member


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 20, 2021)

Adding all of the badges to staff and retired staff, as well as editing the new rule updates into the rules thread probably won't be finished until tonight or tomorrow morning at the latest. Just letting you all know in case it seems like something is missing. However, we have the primary role badges up now at least!



Koopadude100 said:


> I have 1 question. What is considered a senior member? Like how long do you have to be a member for to get that tag


You need 50 posts to get the default user title of "senior member." This is a default from vBulletin or XenForo though, we haven't actually bothered to set this system up because most users change their title anyway. Maybe we should use it in the future though!


----------



## Mick (Jun 20, 2021)

Very excited about these new/upcoming events! They sound fun and I can't wait to see how they play out!


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 20, 2021)

wooo more events  thanks so much for the bells, i can now buy the collectibles someone has been holding for me!


----------



## deana (Jun 20, 2021)

AHHHH I am so excited for the upcoming events!! WE GOING TO SUMMER CAMP YA'LL and of course I have no idea what Oblivia's thing is even talking about because I have 2 braincells only but I am EXCITED nonetheless!

The new staff badges are super pretty and you guys definitely deserve it for all that you do for us around here  ❤


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 20, 2021)

These events!! Ahh so fun! I always wanted to go to summer camp so I guess now I have a chance!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 20, 2021)

So excited for these events!! Hopefully I'll have time to participate between work and vacation.

also lemme be mod but only have to power to move threads in the wrong spot pls


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 20, 2021)

Really looking forward to all these new events that are coming up soon! I'll have to get some things done and find the time to participate. 

Also, good luck to those applying for a staff position.


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 20, 2021)

I'm excited for all the upcoming events! Also, sorry to bother about this, but do you know of a possible timeframe in which the banner that changes with the time of the day will be implemented?


----------



## Chris (Jun 20, 2021)

Lavamaize said:


> I'm excited for all the upcoming events! Also, sorry to bother about this, but do you know of a possible timeframe in which the banner that changes with the time of the day will be implemented?


If you're enquiring about the day/night cycle we have previously spoken about this is estimated to launch a little later in the year.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 20, 2021)

Project staff green! How cute. Exciting stuff :]


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 20, 2021)

Yay! New events are always exciting ☺ looking forward to them all! Ooooh tysm for the free bells!~

I love camping, even though certain bugs freak me out!  Talking about you, dragonflies, mosquitoes, bees and flies, yuck! But I'll be participating for sure, since I'll be having lots of free time this summer! (unless something comes up at work oh no I prob jinxed it )

Also best of luck to those applying!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 20, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> *July 11 - July 19* | *????????? ????*


christmas july. this says christmas july

the number of characters per question mark matches perfectly, and oblivia already claimed it as such

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2021

also, I can't believe the project staff color got a downgrade rip


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 20, 2021)

Glad to see ya'll trying to mix things up with staff positions, feels like much needed adaption happening. Good luck to all those who apply, let your strengths shine. When in doubt Select Ban Trent the Paladin.




BungoTheElf said:


> So excited for these events!! Hopefully I'll have time to participate between work and vacation.
> 
> also lemme be mod but only have to power to move threads in the wrong spot pls


You joke maybe but like that was honestly the most satisfying thing about being a mod. Pokemon goes in Pokemon Center!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 20, 2021)

also, I'm torn between never having expected to see a tbt version of camp hyrule and being surprised it hasn't been done already


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 20, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> also, I'm torn between never having expected to see a tbt version of camp hyrule and being surprised it hasn't been done already


^this. Very much yes. It seems like such an obvious choice of an event! I'm excited, for sure!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 20, 2021)

just wanted to say I really appreciate the staff for running and maintaining this forum on their own free time/will. people who bully the staff have no place here.

also new events! how fun! I'll actually be able to participate this time around since I'm not in school so that'll be great! 


edit: sometimes my phone randomly deletes words lol


----------



## deana (Jun 20, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> christmas july. this says christmas july
> 
> the number of characters per question mark matches perfectly, and oblivia already claimed it as such


I was thinking it might say "Scavenger hunt"


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 20, 2021)

Idk why but when I saw 'Staff Apps' I thought BellTree was gettin an application.

Also looking forward to the 'Seek-ret' event!



LambdaDelta said:


> christmas july. this says christmas july
> 
> the number of characters per question mark matches perfectly, and oblivia already claimed it as such



I think Scavenger Hunt fits as well, which I'm assuming this is what this event is. Maybe it's Christmas Hunt, like hunting for Christmas things in July.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 20, 2021)

Awesome! I hope I will still be fit enough for the August event. Can't wait


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 20, 2021)

It must be a Christmas hide and seek?  yay, my Birthday this year will also be Christmas


----------



## King koopa (Jun 20, 2021)

Me: sees the camping event coming soon
Also me to me:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2021)

I always love site events, and the upcoming ones look like a ton of fun!  It'll be exciting to see who our new staff will be.  Good luck to everyone applying!  I appreciate that the current staff put so much time and effort into our entertainment


----------



## Merielle (Jun 20, 2021)

Ahhh I'm already really excited for these upcoming events!  Unfortunately I probably won't be able to participate in the Celebrating Diversity event since I still haven't gotten New Horizons*, but I'm definitely looking forward to seeing what people come up with! ^^ Hopefully I'll join in next year if it makes another return!
The "seek-ret" event sounds interesting for sure, if it involves more riddle-solving, then... fingers crossed on how well I'll do, eheh.  If I can do about as well as I did in the Easter egg hunt, give or take, I'll be happy with myself.
Camp Bell Tree also sounds like it'll be a blast!  I really enjoyed participating in TBTWC (Froggy Chairs ), so I'm already intrigued.  I can't wait to see what the wider variety of tasks will be!

And big thanks for the free bells!! (*´꒳`*) Good luck to any staff applicants as well!  
*I've been thinking about getting a copy soon though so... _maybe_.


----------



## Ossiran (Jun 20, 2021)

The upcoming events sound interesting.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 20, 2021)

Very exciting events coming to TBT! Looking forward to those, and of course, the new staff! Good luck to everyone applying


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jun 20, 2021)

hmm, the Camp Bell Tree event is very interesting to me, for a reason only a handful of people that are active on here would understand. 

Anyways, best of luck to everybody who submits an application for a staff position!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 20, 2021)

Sounds fun!!!! No restock tho i will forgive you today


----------



## Kattea (Jun 20, 2021)

Yay, I live for the events on here. I love the idea of the summer camp being a mashup between the TBTWC and the Bell Tree Fair, since those were two of my favourite events! Thank you staff for many things to look forward to this summer!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 20, 2021)

Thank you for the bells ! I’m really excited since I have missed out on the last diversity event. I had a lot of fun with the last event even though I didn’t have most of the games . I can’t wait for more details about the events to be revealed. I am a bit worried I’ll be a burden on my team in case something happens to come up in my schedule or other problems arise.z


----------



## Matt0106 (Jun 20, 2021)

Thank you for the free bells, and looking forward to the new events coming soon


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 20, 2021)

a team-based event you say 
everything else has my attention too, but you know. team events are fun


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 20, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> a team-based event you say
> everything else has my attention too, but you know. team events are fun


get the memes ready!


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 20, 2021)

I'm very much looking forward to Camp Bell Tree!  The World Championship was so much fun and it was great seeing all the people working together!  Brought the community together like no other event has!  Hope we also get to play multiplayer games in our summer camp!  Maybe I didn't buy Splatoon 2 too late after all


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jun 20, 2021)

Thank you staff! I can't wait for Camp Bell Tree  I loved the team-based TBTWC event and enjoyed interacting with everyone, so definitely looking forward to this!


----------



## Rika092 (Jun 20, 2021)

Another event already?? Amazing! Although July - August will be a hectic time for me with real life stuff, i will do my best to make it ><
(since I still regret missing the bell tree fair from last year to this date)...The events sounds exciting and hopefully i should be able to participate a lot more if it's acnl in game related activities!


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 20, 2021)

Oh this sounds so cute! @Saylor I don't think you've ever _said _you like camping but it seems like something you'd enjoy and this sounds adorable. I hope we get put in the same bunk  

I'm also excited about the Christmas in July style event, I love Christmas so that has definitely caught my eye! I'm bummed I didn't participate in last summers event but I'm excited to see what this summer will bring.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2021)

The upcoming events all look like a lot of fun, and I’m glad to see more changes happening to the forum.  Thanks for the free bells as well!  Also, I look forward to seeing who the new staff members will be.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 20, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> a team-based event you say
> everything else has my attention too, but you know. team events are fun


Well in that case: 




Mods it's a joke ok please don't kill me


----------



## biibii (Jun 20, 2021)

thank you for the bells <3 it is all so exciting


----------



## justina (Jun 20, 2021)

All these events look like they will be a lot of fun! Thank you to TBT staff for all of your hard work in organizing these events  Thank you for the bells!


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 20, 2021)

Excited for the new events! It's a bummer I restarted my island so I can't modify my old island, but I still hope it's good enough to get featured ; w;


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 20, 2021)

Wow! You all are certainly keeping busy lately! 

I'm excited for the new events and thank you for the bells! Thank you for all the hard work you do! Can't wait to see who else will be added to the team!


----------



## Antonio (Jun 20, 2021)

I'm so excited for the upcoming events, they look extremely fun. I can't wait! Also, I'm going to apply for that Project Staff since y'all are also looking for developers. It's time I put my 3 years worth of Computer Science classes to work as I go into my 4th year of college and get my degree!


----------



## BluebearL (Jun 21, 2021)

The upcoming events sound wonderful, big thanks to the staff for organizing them and for the free bells! New staff labels are a great way of clearly marking the different roles and acknowledging staff of the past, it's great to see. Best of luck to those who are applying for staff positions. Very excited to see who will be added.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 21, 2021)

Thank you all for your hard work! ❤

So much to look forward to over the next few months. Let's go camping friends! 🏕


----------



## Trundle (Jun 21, 2021)

Excited for Camp Bell Tree. I never participated in Camp Hyrule but I did know about it. Hopefully you can re-spark some of the magic of our younger days. Also makes me think of Smash Camp, too


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2021)

>
*Post Quality*
Image, link-only, video, or smiley replies, accompanied by no written text or other meaningful content.         

Does this apply to expand your music tastes/what are you listening to as well? most of our posts there are video only unless we add like "absolute bop" or stuff.


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> >
> *Post Quality*
> Image, link-only, video, or smiley replies, accompanied by no written text or other meaningful content.
> 
> Does this apply to expand your music tastes/what are you listening to as well? most of our posts there are video only unless we add like "absolute bop" or stuff.


I don't believe any of us were aware that the posts being made in the Expand Your Music Tastes thread were of such low quality. I've moved it over to The Basement where it will not be a rule violation.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I don't believe any of us were aware that there was a thread with rule-breaking posts frequently made. I've moved this to The Basement now where it will not be a rule violation.


Thank you for replying  And yeah I'm sure the thread-maker's intention was for people to actually post something about the music rather than just posting indie/obscure videos, but sound like a good solution made on it.


----------



## Pintuition (Jun 21, 2021)

How fun, I'm excited to go to camp this summer!! But Xmas in July? Seek-rets? Possibly....another....searching...event? I love them so much, but I get too obsessed. So that terrifies me!!   Thanks for more fun events!


----------



## mocha. (Jun 21, 2021)

TBT never fails to surprise me with these creative events  so excited to take part in them over the next few weeks! 
thanks again to all of the brilliant staff who make my daily check-ins here so enjoyable


----------



## kayleee (Jun 21, 2021)

I AM SO EXCITED FOR THE CAMPING EVENT!!!! I HOPE I GET TO BUNK WITH SOME BELLFLOWERS!!!


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2021)

kayleee said:


> I AM SO EXCITED FOR THE CAMPING EVENT!!!! I HOPE I GET TO BUNK WITH SOME BELLFLOWERS!!!



HELL YEAH, I CAN SENSE A BELLFLOWER BESTIE REUNION!!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 21, 2021)

xara said:


> HELL YEAH, I CAN SENSE A BELLFLOWER BESTIE REUNION!!
> 
> View attachment 381402


Bellflower gang unite!
Maybe this time we'll win


----------



## amemome (Jun 21, 2021)

The way I can smell an egg hunt coming up.... Hopefully I can participate in everything!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 21, 2021)

amemome said:


> The way I can smell an egg hunt coming up.... Hopefully I can participate in everything!


Oh no hopefully the clues aren't super hard this time


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2021)

Ooh, this sounds interesting! Aside from the TBTWC event, I haven't really participated in other events in this forum, but I'm excited. I'll be waiting for more information as it becomes available! 

And the bell tree island tours. Interesting. Might as well give it a shot even though my island doesn't have a lot of wow stuff on it.

Lastly, just want to say thanks once again to the moderators and the rest of the staff on the forums for organizing all of the things and making sure it's a safe space for everyone to hang out. It's awesome seeing you folks engaging with other users here and I really appreciate it.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jun 22, 2021)

just properly read through this and I’m so excited for the events coming up!! thanks to the mods for everything you do for us


----------



## Corndoggy (Jun 22, 2021)

thankyou for all your hard work staff, i am greatly looking forward to the summer camp event, it sounds like it will be an absolute delight


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm not really sure on the specifics, but these sound like fun event ideas. The camping thing sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Toska (Jun 22, 2021)

Thanks for all your hard work, staff! Really looking forward to all the upcoming events. I’m especially looking forward to Camp Bell Tree! Hopefully I can reunite with up some amazing Froggy Chairs again!


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 22, 2021)

amemome said:


> The way I can smell an egg hunt coming up.... Hopefully I can participate in everything!





Koopadude100 said:


> Oh no hopefully the clues aren't super hard this time


Easter egg hunts are cancelled until further notice. However, I do hope all of you have a loom, ukulele, and an OG copy of Nintendo Campus Challenge on-hand!


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> However, I do hope all of you have a loom, ukulele, and an OG copy of Nintendo Campus Challenge on-hand!



oblivia what


----------



## King koopa (Jun 22, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> Easter egg hunts are cancelled until further notice. However, I do hope all of you have a loom, ukulele, and an OG copy of Nintendo Campus Challenge on-hand!


You're not joking right?
On one hand I'm happy but on the other hand I wanted a chance to get a cobweb egg.. somi'm not sure how I feel.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 22, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> You're not joking right?
> On one hand I'm happy but on the other hand I wanted a chance to get a cobweb egg.. somi'm not sure how I feel.



Cancelled events are a running joke on TBT, don't worry.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 22, 2021)

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> Cancelled events are a running joke on TBT, don't worry.


Oh that's a relief 




But actually maybe I won't get it because usually they come out with new eggs each time and the cobweb egg isn't summer themed so probably not 
But I still tried


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 22, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Oh that's a relief
> View attachment 381539
> But actually maybe I won't get it because usually they come out with new eggs each time and the cobweb egg isn't summer themed so probably not
> But I still tried



Well, it doesn't mean there's an egg hunt coming up but I'm sure they aren't cancelled as a whole.  The Halloweaster Eggs don't seem overly popular, so providing you save up you could probably find a seller. c:


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 22, 2021)

Do you all really think I'd be masochistic enough to run an egg hunt by myself? Not to mention July would be a terrible month for such an event. Who wants hot, rancid, smelly eggs? 

In all seriousness, it's not an egg hunt. Three months isn't quite enough recovery time I'm afraid!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 22, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> Do you all really think I'd be masochistic enough to run an egg hunt by myself? Not to mention July would be a terrible month for such an event. Who wants hot, rancid, smelly eggs?
> 
> In all seriousness, it's not an egg hunt. Three months isn't quite enough recovery time I'm afraid!


better question is who doesnt???

jk but I'm down for a new egg hunt only 3 months later, let's goooo


----------



## King koopa (Jun 22, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> Do you all really think I'd be masochistic enough to run an egg hunt by myself? Not to mention July would be a terrible month for such an event. Who wants hot, rancid, smelly eggs?
> 
> In all seriousness, it's not an egg hunt. Three months isn't quite enough recovery time I'm afraid!


I mean there was halloweaster..... you could do summeaster


----------



## S.J. (Jun 22, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> Easter egg hunts are cancelled until further notice. However, I do hope all of you have a loom, ukulele, and an OG copy of Nintendo Campus Challenge on-hand!


It seems like you've given us a hint, but now it's _more_ perplexing.


----------



## Megaroni (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm so excited for these events and getting a little too into figuring out what the seekret event is. So far we know that it's Christmas themed, 2 words, not an egg hunt, and needs a variety of odd objects. Hmm...


----------



## KittenNoir (Jun 22, 2021)

This is so exciting I’m really looking forward to the events !!!!!!!!


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 22, 2021)

Will Camp Bell Tree be doable for members without WiFi? I’d like to join it, but I don’t have WiFi for games at the moment. I’m wondering if there will be parts of the event that don’t require playing games online.

This is exciting! I’m looking forward to it!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 22, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> Easter egg hunts are cancelled until further notice. However, I do hope all of you have a loom, ukulele, and an OG copy of Nintendo Campus Challenge on-hand!



I don't have any of that but I do have some crochet hooks and a not-legit mini guitar


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 22, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> I don't have any of that but I do have some crochet hooks and a not-legit mini guitar


I'm afraid those without a VHS copy of _Monsters and Maniacs_ may find themselves in a bit of a pickle.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 22, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> I'm afraid those without a VHS copy of _Monsters and Maniacs_ may find themselves in a bit of a pickle.


But I was born after people stopped using vhs


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 23, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> Easter egg hunts are cancelled until further notice. However, I do hope all of you have a loom, ukulele, and an *OG copy of Nintendo Campus Challenge* on-hand!





Oblivia said:


> I'm afraid those without a *VHS copy of *_*Monsters and Maniacs*_ may find themselves in a bit of a pickle.



Hmm, did a bit of googling, these two items are very rare vintage collector items. Is this hinting to a rare or limited thing we'll be finding or rewarded with?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Hmm, did a bit of googling, these two items are very rare vintage collector items. Is this hinting to a rare or limited thing we'll be finding or rewarded with?



That’s it, I can’t wait any longer.  Time to invent a time machine.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 23, 2021)

A tiny bit tempted to apply to be a moderator but I don't think I am anywhere near professional enough for that  A lot of other people though I could see being great mods.

I love the concept of the bell tree island tours, I'm gonna have to get around to updating my island so I can submit it!


----------



## Rosch (Jun 23, 2021)

I'M SO EXCITED I'M TYPING IN ALL CAPS!!!

Seriously, I can't wait! Also, I hope the badges extend to members in the future too.


----------



## amemome (Jun 23, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> Easter egg hunts are cancelled until further notice. However, I do hope all of you have a loom, ukulele, and an OG copy of Nintendo Campus Challenge on-hand!


A LOOM?!!!! I don't have a loom but I do have a crochet hook


----------



## Kattea (Jun 23, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Hmm, did a bit of googling, these two items are very rare vintage collector items. Is this hinting to a rare or limited thing we'll be finding or rewarded with?



Christmas in July = Christmas raffle in July = re-release of rare vintage collectibles? O:


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 23, 2021)

Kattea said:


> Christmas in July = Christmas raffle in July = re-release of rare vintage collectibles? O:


Ooo, i hope! Or even better, one dream collectible for all!


----------



## Sasey (Jun 23, 2021)

This is so awesome! I love TBT so much and am so excited for the new events!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jun 23, 2021)

Ahh, I haven't been able to be too active lately, but I'm very excited for the new events!! They look super promising.


----------



## Sasey (Jun 23, 2021)

Will the event starting today be posted here?


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2021)

Sasey said:


> Will the event starting today be posted here?



no. all events get their own thread/s.


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 23, 2021)

I hear today's event will be posted soon! And not standard TBT soon™, like actually soon.


----------



## Megaroni (Jun 23, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> I hear today's event will be posted soon! And not standard TBT soon™, like actually soon.


I'm excited, missed out on last year's celebrating diversity thing so I'm excited to participate this time


----------



## Sasey (Jun 23, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> I hear today's event will be posted soon! And not standard TBT soon™, like actually soon.


Thanks for the update @Oblivia !!!


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> I hear today's event will be posted soon! And not standard TBT soon™, like actually soon.



ohhhhh i’m so excited!!! i’ve been refreshing tbt like,, every 5 minutes LOL.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 23, 2021)

xara said:


> ohhhhh i’m so excited!!! i’ve been refreshing tbt like,, every 5 minutes LOL.


Good luck last time I heard of people refreshing a lot was from the house restock


----------



## Antonio (Jun 23, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> I hear today's event will be posted soon! And not standard TBT soon™, like actually soon.


I totally forgot there was an event today, I'm so hyped.


----------



## Venn (Jun 23, 2021)

The Camp event sounds very exciting! The events here are always so much fun


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Jun 24, 2021)

Thank you for the free bells! 
I can't wait for the camp! I loved the fair last year.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2021)

Is there any way of getting the Artist badge without any of the responsibilities????


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 25, 2021)

Wondering if there is a vacancy for an assistant? I make great coffee


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 26, 2021)

I love all these! 
I also can’t wait for the first island tour. I’m really hoping that someone posts there. I keep watching the thread just waiting


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I love all these!
> I also can’t wait for the first island tour. I’m really hoping that someone posts there. I keep watching the thread just waiting


People are allowed to post in that thread, for the record! Not sure if that was unclear. The first island has already been selected and the episode will go up on July 1st.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 26, 2021)

I just wanted to stop by and say that the celebrating diversity activity is sooo lovely. Thank you for bringing it back.

I keep reading everyone’s posts, and I can’t stop liking them. I know we are only supposed to like our favorites, but everyone deserves a like. All the stories are beautiful


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 27, 2021)

Oooh can’t wait!!!  It all sounds so fun!!! Great job guys!!!


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 27, 2021)

I have a question about the island tours, but don't know if I should post it in that thread or here, since there's no other posts on the island tours thread.

Does the island tours thing have an ending date, like a date where they will no longer happen? I would like to submit my island but I want to submit a 100% complete one. Thou I don't know when that will happen.


----------



## Nougat (Jun 27, 2021)

How exciting! So curious about that event in July. I'm ready for another (egg?) hunt!
Thanks for update and all the work that you do. And thank you for the bells!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 28, 2021)

Is it too late to so this? I haven't had a chance to upload my picture yet until now


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 28, 2021)

Cosmic-chan said:


> Is it too late to so this? I haven't had a chance to upload my picture yet until now


You still have time. You have until Wednesday *June 30th at 10:00 PM EDT *to submit an entry for the Celebrating Diversity event.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 28, 2021)

Is the Camp event strictly WiFi games or can we participate other ways, like team cheer events, drawing, etc? I’d like to participate but I don’t have WiFi for games at the moment.


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> I have a question about the island tours, but don't know if I should post it in that thread or here, since there's no other posts on the island tours thread.
> 
> Does the island tours thing have an ending date, like a date where they will no longer happen? I would like to submit my island but I want to submit a 100% complete one. Thou I don't know when that will happen.


Posting in that thread would have been fine!

At this time there is not a planned end date. If there is a lack of interest in TBT Island Tours, or I no longer have time for it, then it will come to an end.



Croconaw said:


> Is the Camp event strictly WiFi games or can we participate other ways, like team cheer events, drawing, etc? I’d like to participate but I don’t have WiFi for games at the moment.


What you're describing is our recent TBT World Championship event. Camp TBT is not the same event. Their only shared element is that users will be organised into teams (cabins).


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 28, 2021)

Hi Vris, regarding the island tours, do you have to resubmit your entry each month if you’re not selected? Or will the list be forever there and you select one no matter how old?


----------



## S.J. (Jul 4, 2021)

Only one week until Oblivia’s seek-ret event! ????????? ????

I’m afraid I haven’t prepared my loom, ukulele, copy of Nintendo Campus Challenge or my VHS copy of _Monsters and Maniacs_. 

I’m really waiting to find out if I had any chance of ever solving these clues.


----------



## Biyaya (Jul 4, 2021)

Ohohoh! I think I know what the secret event is! :'D


Spoiler: my super optimistic guess



I remember doing a Christmas-time s-c-a-v-e-n-g-e-r h-u-n-t in the past! Could this be the super _seek_-ret event?


----------



## cornimer (Jul 4, 2021)

Soti said:


> Ohohoh! I think I know what the secret event is! :'D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my super optimistic guess
> ...





Spoiler: Guess/potential event spoiler



I think you're right. In the main post the event is titled "*????????? ????" *which has the same number of characters as "Scavenger Hunt"


----------



## King koopa (Jul 4, 2021)

Here's my guess of the event:




Also still ban panda from making clues


----------



## S.J. (Jul 4, 2021)

Soti said:


> Ohohoh! I think I know what the secret event is! :'D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my super optimistic guess
> ...


Oh gosh, I think you're right!


----------



## King koopa (Jul 4, 2021)

Hey, I have a quick question: when will the banner dissappear?


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 4, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Hey, I have a quick question: when will the banner dissappear?





Jeremy said:


> Wednesday Jun 30th at 10:00 PM EDT Top 2 from Monday 12:00 PM - Wednesday 10:00 PM Thursday Night - Sunday Night
> Thursday Jul 1st at 10:00 PM EDT Top 2 from all entries not selected, any timeThursday Night - Sunday Night


The last two groups are scheduled to stay up through tonight, so probably will be back tomorrow tonight or early tomorrow. It looks funny quoting it in this format on mobile, but check out the OP, it has it in a chart there.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jul 4, 2021)

Hmmm....from seek-ret to loom/ukulele/old Nintendo cartridge...someone guessed scavenger hunt already I assume?

Side note: Years ago I saw a pair of roller skates (not blades) at a thrift shop so I bought them. Since that purchase, I've had two scavenger hunt teams approach me to borrow them. Apparently word gets around when you have odd items like that lol

It just occurred to me...I'd be pretty excited if you were sending us on an actual scavenger hunt. The only time I've spent outside over that last year+ is to go to the grocery store/work.


----------



## Biyaya (Jul 5, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> Spoiler: potential event spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: potential event spoiler



Not very long before you did. =P

During the TBT scavenger hunt a few years ago, it was a real world hunt! =) It started the day I left for overseas, so I spent my time in the airports searching for chocolate cake, snow globes and things. It was really fun! I'm thinking it'll be the same deal this time too!

Do you live in a small town or something? Haha. How do people find that stuff out?


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 7, 2021)

Can’t wait for all this!!! Y’all are absolutely outdoing y’all’selves this year!!!! Too bad it’s gonna prob take me 500 years to get my new island to completion but I hope to get it to tour ready before Vris turns old and Gray! I finally decided to make a Lost themed island after my fav show of all time. I just started making a grid today so it’ll prob take me the better part of a year hahaha!


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> After a week or two, we'll send a private message to the people we'd like to add to the team.


Just out of curiosity, I understand if it can't be answered, but have the PMs been sent out to applicants who were selected for staff positions? I'm (im)patiently awaiting the announcement.


----------



## Chris (Jul 8, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Just out of curiosity, I understand if it can't be answered, but have the PMs been sent out to applicants who were selected for staff positions? I'm (im)patiently awaiting the announcement.


We have not yet reached out to potential staff. When we do it won't be publicly announced.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 8, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> We have not yet reached out to potential staff. When we do it won't be publicly announced.


I figured it wouldn't be publicly announced, at least until a formal announcement of who the new staff are would come out. But that answer definitely helps, so thank you!


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 10, 2021)

Our applications for Moderator and Project Staff are now closed, and we want to thank everyone who applied this time around! An announcement with more details will be made in the coming days.


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 10, 2021)

Ughhhhhhhh is it tomorrow yet????? I wanna SEEK out some clues!!!!


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 10, 2021)

DaCoSim said:


> Ughhhhhhhh is it tomorrow yet????? I wanna SEEK out some clues!!!!


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Antonio (Jul 10, 2021)

You know I thought today was the 11th and I got extremely happy. I'm so hyped for this event!


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 10, 2021)

Antonio said:


> You know I thought today was the 11th and I got extremely happy. I'm so hyped for this event!


I'm excited too, and wait until you all see the artwork @Chris did on the event banner. It's arguably the best part of the entire event!


----------



## Antonio (Jul 10, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> I'm excited too, and wait until you all see the artwork @Chris did on the event banner. It's arguably the best part of the entire event!


Well now I'm more excited then I was before, what should I do to calm down from this hype? ❤


----------



## Aquilla (Jul 10, 2021)

I've been coming to this thread several times every day for the last week because I'm so excited. Of course that didn't make time go faster - if anything, it hyped me up more  Can't wait to see what the event will bring ~


----------



## porkpie28 (Jul 10, 2021)

man a new event is tomorrow I can not wait to see it, the last event was lots of fun


----------



## Rio_ (Jul 10, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> Be careful what you wish for.



I am filled with fear and hype!


----------



## King koopa (Jul 10, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> Be careful what you wish for.


Ok, I wish for a new event


----------



## Aniko (Jul 11, 2021)

Makoto said:


> I am filled with fear and hype!


Same! A part of me is very curious and excited and the other part "What again? Will I have to embarrassed myself?" Makes me nervous.


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2021)

Oblivia said:


> I'm excited too, and wait until you all see the artwork @Chris did on the event banner. It's arguably the best part of the entire event!


It's my proudest creation. Step aside giant Goose egg. 

I'm already excited for this event to go live today - I want to take part too!


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 11, 2021)

We'll be announcing our new staff members at 11:30am EST, so be on the lookout for an official welcome thread! The super seek-ret summer event will also be starting later on this evening around 7pm EST. It's certainly an exciting day here on TBT!


----------



## porkpie28 (Jul 11, 2021)

I guess I will have to wait till tomorrow to see the event


----------



## LilD (Jul 11, 2021)

Excited for the new staff announcement and the event later today


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jul 11, 2021)

i’m ready to _SEEK_ things! So excited for the event later


----------



## Megaroni (Jul 11, 2021)

7pm can't come quickly enough


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 11, 2021)

DANG!!! 7?!?! I’m gonna be at work by then


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 11, 2021)

Midnight here and my glass carriage turns back into a pumpkin  Hopefully enough time to wait until tomorrow  (don’t sleep so will probably be awake at about 2 am )


----------

